# Trouble installing Fisher on a YJ



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've got a 91 YJ that has a 2" body lift and 2" suspension lift. I am custom making the push plate for a 6.5 fisher speedcast out of angle iron. I currently have it all bolted on so that when the plow is sitting on my flat garage floor the rams and plow frame are level to the ground. The problem is that since there is a lift, the hoses for the hydraulics from the plow to the pump on top of the jeep frame are too short, as is the chain to attach plow to Pump A frame. Should I raise the plow brackets up higher, will this make the plow at too much of an angle? Should it be level or perpendicular to the ground or will the angle hurt it? Also I am trying to connect the power cable from solenoid to positive battery and also the ground to the battery. I have a top post battery that does not have removable posts. How do I connect the power cable to the battery? The cable just has a round clip on the end that is too small to fit over the post? Do they make an adaptor for this or do I need a new cable? Lastly, I am going to tap into the cig lighter for the keyed on power for the touchpad. It says to put an in line fuse for the tap in line. What size fuse do I need for this, I bought a mini fuse inline holder but was unsure what AMP size to select?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Get longer hoses and a longer chain. Also get some new battery terminals.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

Try moving the solenoid closer to the battery if there is enough slack coming from the pump. Can the ground cable be routed to the ground on the engine block? Are you trying to place end of the cable on the battery post? will it fit over the bolt that tightens the vehicle power cable to the battery post. Use the nut on the end of that bolt to hold the cable in place.


----------



## bkeast17 (Sep 24, 2007)

I ended up buying adaptors for the batter posts that converted them to Eye-lits so I could use Eye-lit style battery cables and connect them all at once. With the chain I forgot it was bolted on not welded so i just added longer from TSC. The next problem I have is the driver side hydraulic hose is too short so I bought a new one. I cannot get the quick connect end piece off. So I am selling this tomorrow so I don't know where else I could buy a new quick connect.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ (Dec 11, 2007)

the fisher website will show you where or any place that deals with hydraulics, like tractors. Bring them the new house and they will get an end that fits it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

call burquip in ny


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

bkeast17;479188 said:


> I ended up buying adaptors for the batter posts that converted them to Eye-lits so I could use Eye-lit style battery cables and connect them all at once. With the chain I forgot it was bolted on not welded so i just added longer from TSC. The next problem I have is the driver side hydraulic hose is too short so I bought a new one. I cannot get the quick connect end piece off. So I am selling this tomorrow so I don't know where else I could buy a new quick connect.


Don't know about Syracuse, but here in Maine, NAPA carries misc. plow parts: pins, plow feet, springs, hoses, quick-connects, etc.. Might be worth a call.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

bkeast17;478433 said:


> I've got a 91 YJ that has a 2" body lift and 2" suspension lift. I am custom making the push plate for a 6.5 fisher speedcast out of angle iron. I currently have it all bolted on so that when the plow is sitting on my flat garage floor the rams and plow frame are level to the ground. The problem is that since there is a lift, the hoses for the hydraulics from the plow to the pump on top of the jeep frame are too short, as is the chain to attach plow to Pump A frame. Should I raise the plow brackets up higher, will this make the plow at too much of an angle? Should it be level or perpendicular to the ground or will the angle hurt it? Also I am trying to connect the power cable from solenoid to positive battery and also the ground to the battery. I have a top post battery that does not have removable posts. How do I connect the power cable to the battery? The cable just has a round clip on the end that is too small to fit over the post? Do they make an adaptor for this or do I need a new cable? Lastly, I am going to tap into the cig lighter for the keyed on power for the touchpad. It says to put an in line fuse for the tap in line. What size fuse do I need for this, I bought a mini fuse inline holder but was unsure what AMP size to select?


hey do you happen to still have the orginal mounting brackets? if so would you be intrested in selling them?

or does anyone have or know of some one that has yj (jeep side) plow mounting brackets, or a complete plow set up for a yj, i have a western ultra-mount, but any brand i can make work, i currently am using some brackets that iv made, but keep bending

thanks for your help,
[email protected]


----------

